# What are bargain basement timeshares?



## CatLovers (Sep 3, 2008)

I was just perusing the Bargain Basement section of the Timeshare Marketplace and noticed that one broker has listed about seven Marriott timeshares with price of $1.00.  However, a closer look at some of those ads shows the following in the text:

Owner is willing to entertain reasonable offers. Contact Shelley Boyers, agent 2nd Market Timeshare Resales. 800-368-3541 x 1255 

So the price isn't really $1.00.  Was this the intention of this section of the Marketplace?  IMO, it's very irritating to have to sift through these in order to get to the true bargain basement timeshares.  Also, for those people trying to get rid of their timeshares at a bargain basement price, their stuff gets lost in the noise!  

Full disclosure: I don't care either way as I am not looking to obtain any more timeshares nor am I trying to get rid of any in this section of the Marketplace.  I was just perusing to see what was on the board.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a good point.  I had that frustration also.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2008)

the bargain basement section is automatically populated with listings under 500 dollars.

I will look into why this particular person has listed these items for a price knowing thats not the actual asking price for the property.


----------

